# Other Pythons > Morelia >  My First Chondro (GTP)!!

## Wh00h0069

I received my first chondro today. I am so excited. I would like to thank juddb, a member on this forum, who has been conversing with me over the last couple of weeks. He has been a huge help in explaining the proper housing and care of my new chondro. He even helped me pick him / her out. He suggested that I purchase "The More Complete Chondro" by Greg Maxwell. I have read through the book, and now feel comfortable that I will be able to properly care for my new GTP. Juddb suggested that I purchase my chondro from Rico at Signal Herp, which I did. I decided to buy a PNG X Jayapura animal, because both parents had green, yellow, and blue, which are the exact colors that I want my animal to have into adulthood. 

Here are a few pictures of my new GTP:








Enjoy!

----------

_juddb_ (03-11-2009)

----------


## Lucas339

congrats!!  Judd is a great guy!! 

you got a great animal there.  Rico produces some amazing chondros!!

----------

_juddb_ (03-11-2009),_Wh00h0069_ (03-12-2009)

----------


## DutchHerp

Why are people getting GTPs all of a sudden? 

You guys are making me crazy jealous!! I can't wait to get one, hopefully as hot as yours!  :Good Job:

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (03-12-2009)

----------


## juddb

Eddie, that is one tough looking chondro!!!  I cant wait to see what it develops into :Good Job:

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (03-12-2009)

----------


## Brandon Osborne

Can't go wrong with Judd or Rico.  Both great chondro dudes.  That is one hot looking chondro as well.  Like I said in my other post, let the obsession begin.

----------

_juddb_ (03-11-2009),_Wh00h0069_ (03-12-2009)

----------


## TMoore

Awesome chondro man.  I've been looking into getting one of Rico's animals for a while now.  I just need to get a CB-70 rack for the BP's before I venture into Chondros.  

What size tub are you using?

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (03-12-2009)

----------


## juddb

Thanks Brandon, i should say thanks to folks like Brandon and a few others who provided me with info, and still do to this day!

----------


## DavidG

Judd is defiantly on the ball with green trees. Congrats on the new pic up. It's going to be a very hot adult, and it's a half sibling to my PNG male.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (03-12-2009)

----------


## DSGB

Congrats, i just got mine sunday so i know how excited you are!!!

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (03-12-2009)

----------


## Warocker's Wife

He is beautiful - Great choice and juddb pointed u in the right direction. He is a good guy

Good luck with your beautiful baby and post pictures and share with all of us his/her changes.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (03-12-2009)

----------


## llovelace

Stunning!

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (03-12-2009)

----------


## Wh00h0069

Thanks everyone for you comments!! 




> Awesome chondro man.  I've been looking into getting one of Rico's animals for a while now.  I just need to get a CB-70 rack for the BP's before I venture into Chondros.  
> 
> What size tub are you using?


I am using a 6 quart tub now. I plan to transfer him / her into a 20 quart at one year-of-age. I will then put him in a 3x2x2 cage at around two years-of-age.

----------


## TMoore

> Thanks everyone for you comments!! 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a 6 quart tub now. I plan to transfer him / her into a 20 quart at one year-of-age. I will then put him in a 3x2x2 cage at around two years-of-age.


Thats what I had planned on doing as well.

Do you know if they are similar to BP's in the way they get stressed in an enclosure that is to large?

----------


## Brandon Osborne

> Thats what I had planned on doing as well.
> 
> Do you know if they are similar to BP's in the way they get stressed in an enclosure that is to large?


Yes, this is possible and happens quite often.  Test'em out and see what happens.  They are more resilient than most give them credit for.

----------


## waltah!

All i'm sayin is that thing is HOT! Congrats, and nice pick up.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (03-27-2009)

----------


## DrLew

> Why are people getting GTPs all of a sudden? 
> 
> You guys are making me crazy jealous!! I can't wait to get one, hopefully as hot as yours!


All of a sudden???????  I've had mine for 10 years!
They were always deemed difficult to keep - not true!

Just like my Emerald's .....yeah, really tough to keep...........

If you do your research and give them what they need, well........

Enough said.

----------


## DrLew

Ooops, sorry - nice animal - Rico does produce some great animals!

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (03-27-2009)

----------


## Whodinidunit

That is one BRIGHT looking fellow.  real nice

----------


## Blizzarddude

I must say, gtp's have the most gorgeous pattern of any snake IMO, and yours is an great example. Awesome snake!

----------


## martinarquero

really awesome looking chondro, how do you go about contacting the breeder, you got it from?

----------


## Neal

Wow, the yellow is Absolutely Stunning, that has got to be one of the prettiest GTP that i've seen. Hows the temperment?

----------


## Crusader71

AWESOEM looking Chondra!!! but I have to ask will it change color a lot ? I want to get one soo bad but I have been told that they change to green as they get older.

----------


## DSGB

> AWESOEM looking Chondra!!! but I have to ask will it change color a lot ? I want to get one soo bad but I have been told that they change to green as they get older.


All of em change colors, some more green than others.

----------


## Mitch21

Awesome GTP! Super jealous! One of these years I'm going to get one as my "display snake"...

----------


## SamuraiZr0

HOW THE HECK DID I MISS THIS POST!!!! I talk to you almost every day how they heck!! LOL any how.. those are some great shots... I know you said you don't name  your snakes but h/she needs a name!

----------


## Wh00h0069

Thank you all for your comments. Sorry it took so long for me to respond. My PC has been messed up, and has just been fixed.

I bought my GTP from Rico at Signal Herpetoculture, http://signalherp.com/ . Rico is very reputable in the Morelia business, and was highly recommended by a fellow bp.netter juddb. The reason that I decided to purchase the one that I did, is because his parents both have green, yellow, and blue, which is exactly what I want hope mine has once he changes into his adult colors. He should be mostly green with some yellow scales on his belly, and his pattern should turn blue. He is doing great, and I love him already.

Again, thanks for all of your comments. They are greatly appreciated.

----------


## Brandon Osborne

> All of em change colors, some more green than others.


Not necessarily true.  Color depends on the bloodline and locale.  I have produced animals that are nearly 95% yellow as adults, and I've seen animals that are 99.9% yellow.  There are more and more color variations of chondros popping up every season........black, calico, blue, yellow, albino.  There out there and it's only a matter of time before you see them. 
Three sisters from a 2006 clutch.  

Sibling from the same clutch.

Chondros genetics are still not fully understood.  The animals above were produced from a pair of very plain adults.  When locales are crossed, there is always the possibility of producing something unique.....the element of chondro surprise.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (04-07-2009)

----------

